# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Mark Twain

## [Perla]

Emri i vertete _Samuel Langhorne Clemens_, lindur ne qytetin e Floride-s, ne shtetin e Missouri,me 30 nentor 1835. *Mark Twain* eshte nofka e tij. U rrit ne qytetin e Hannibal, ne vitin 1847 vdes i vellai, ne ate kohe Samuel ishte vetem 12 vjeç dhe detyrohet te braktise shkollen per te punuar per te mbajtur familjen. Ai punon si tipograf.

Zanati e detyron te ushqeje interes per letersine, nis keshtu te shkruaje disa novela qe i publikon ne gazeten ku punonte.
Ne keto vite merr lejen e pilotit per varkat me avull qe pershkojne lumin Mississippi. Vitet 1857 deri me 1861 i pershkon ne kete pune, qe le gjurme te thelle ne shpirtin e narratorit, duke u bere keshtu nje teme e vazhdueshme ne veprat e tij.

Libri i tij eshte nje permbledhje novelash i titulluar "The Celebrated Jumping Frog of Calaveras County" (1867).

Duke dashur te kerkoj fatin, *Mark Twain* trasferohet ne Californi dhe behet kerkues ari, minator , gazetar reporter ne San Francisco. Viziton Hawaii dhe udheton ne Afrike, Franc dhe Itali.
Nga keto eksperienca lind libri i tij i dyte _"Innocents Abroad"_

Pas suksesit te puneve te tij te para ne 1870 Mark Twain martohet me Plivia Langdon dhe trasferohet ne Hartford, ne shtetin e Connecticut ku qendron deri me 1891.
Mbas 1894 me intesifikimet e aktivitetit te tij te konferencierit, udhetimet e tij shumefishohen.

Edhe pse ishte karakter pesimist, Mark Twain njihet si shkrimtar me nje humorizem te pa rezistueshem. Ana e tij negative me kalimin e viteve vazhdon te zmadhohet nga zite qe godasin familjen e tij,ne 1893 i vdes e bija Susan, ne 1904 e shoqia dhe ne 1909 vajza tjeter Jane.

*Mark Twain* vdiq me 21 prill 1910 ne Redding (Connecticut) si pasoje e nje ataku te angina pectoris.

E gjithe vepra e *Mark Twain* inspirohet nga ngjarje dhe vende ku jetoi apo vizitoi, ndaj konsiderohen si autobiografike. Vepra e tij ndahet pergjithesisht :
Pershtypjet e udhetimit  ; 
Kujtimet e femijerise dhe rinise se hershme 
Narracionet satirike te ambientuara ne Mesjete dhe Rilindje .

*Mark Twain*, ne maksimumin e fames se tij , ishte nje celibritet ne Amerike, per kohen e tij.


*Vepra :*


    * The Celebrated Jumping Frog of Calaveras County, 1867, novele
    * Innocents Abroad, 1869, novele udhetimi
    * Roughing It , 1872, udhetim nga Mississipi ne Las Vegas
    * The Gilded Age: A Tale of Today, 1873, novele
    * The Adventures of Tom Sawyer , 1876 , novele
    * A Tramp Abroad, 1880, kujtime udhetimi 
    * |1601: Conversation, as it was by the Social Fireside, in the Time of the Tudors, 1880, novele
    * The Prince and the Pauper , 1881, novele
    * Life on the Mississippi ,1883, tregim autobiografik 
    * The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, 1884, novele
    * Tom Sawyer Abroad, 1894, novele
    * Pudd'n'head Wilson (Wilson lo Zuccone), 1894, novele
    * Tom Sawyer Detective, 1896, novele
    * A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court , 1889, novele
    * Following the Equator, 1897, tregime udhetimi 
    * The Man That Corrupted Hadleyburg , 1900, novele
    * King Leopold's Soliloquy, 1905, satire politike
    * The War Prayer, 1905, novele
    * The Eva-s diary, 1906, novele
    * The $30,000 Bequest and Other Stories, 1906, novele
    * What Is Man?, 1906
    * A Horse's Tale, 1907
    * Captain Stormfield's Visit to Heaven , 1909, tregim i gjate
    * Letters from the Earth, 1909, novele e botuar pas vdekjes
    * The Mysterious Stranger, 1916, novele e botuar pas vdekjes

----------


## [Perla]

Twain  shruan per gazetarine dhe çeshtje te tjera:
____

Kafshët, natyrisht flasin me njëra-tjetrën. Për këtë s'mund të ketë pikë dyshimi: po shumë pak njerëz mund ta kuptojnë gjuhën e tyre. Unë kam njohur vetëm një njeri që e kuptonte gjuhën e kafshëve.

E njëjta sepse më tha vetë që e kuptonte. Ai ishte një burrë në moshë mesatare, një minator zemërmirë, që kishte banuar shumë vjet në një qoshe të vetmuar të Kalifornisë, nëpër male e pyje dhe kishte studiuar jetën e fqinjëve të tij të vetëm, të bishave dhe të zogjve sa besonte se ishte në gjendje të kuptonte çdo fjalë që thoshin. Ky quhej Xhim Bejker.

Sipas Xhim Bejkerit, disa kafshë kanë një arsim të kufizuar, përdorin fjalë fare të thjeshta dhe, dhe vetëm rrallë përdorin krahasime apo figura; ndërsa disa lloj kafshësh të tjera, kanë një fjalor të pasur, dhe fjalët i përdorin me shkathtësi, si pasojë, këta të fundit flasin shumë. Atyre u pëlqejnë fjalët. Ata i njohin meritat e prirjes së tyre, prandaj kanë qejf t'ua tregojnë të tjerëve.

Bejkeri thoshte se, pas një shqyrtimi të gjatë e të kujdesshëm, ai kishte arritur në përfundimin se grifshat ishin folësit më të mirë që kishte gjetur ai midis zogjve dhe kafshëve. Ai thoshte: Grifshat dinë më tepër se të gjitha krijesat e tjera. Ato kanë më shumë mend dhe ndjenja se çdo krijesë tjetër. Dhe ta dini, që grifsha mund të shprehë me fjalë çdo gjë që ndjen.

Dhe jo me gjuhën e zakonshme, po me të dredhur, me fjalë aq të shumta sa mund të mbushësh libra, - bile duke përdorur metafora sa u ngrihen pendët përpjetë! Sa për zotërimin e gjuhës, nuk do të gjeni kurrë një grifshë që të ngecet për fjalë.

Asnjeri nuk ka gjetur një grifshë të tillë. Ato i derdhin fjalët si ujët kur llëket! Ka dhe diçka tjetër. Unë kam vënë re shumë dhe nuk kam parë asnjë zog, lopë ose kafshë tjetër që ta përdorë gramatikën aq bukur sa grifshat. Ju mund të më thoni se edhe macet dinë ta përdorin gramatikën.

Macet vërtet e përdorin, po ato duhet t'i ndezësh. Vërini macet natën më ndonjë qoshe që të grisin lëkurën e njëra-tjetrës dhe do të përdorin gramatikën aq bukur sa mund të të mbërthejnë nofullat si tetanosi.

Njerëzit e paditur mendojnë se ajo s'është gjë tjetër veçse një zhurmë që bëjnë macet kur zihen, por nuk është ashtu; ajo është sëmundja e gramatikës së tyre. Unë nuk kam dëgjuar veçse rrallë që grifsha të flasë pa gramatikë, dhe kur ndodh një gjë e tillë ajo turpërohet tamam si njeriu. E ndërpret menjëherë muhabetin dhe fluturon.

Ju mund ta quani grifshën zog. Mund të jetë ashtu deri në një farë mase, sepse ka pendë dhe ndofta nuk ka fe; po nga të tjerat ajo është aq njerëzore sa jini dhe ju. Dhe jua them unë përse: Dhurata, ndjenjat, instinkti dhe interesat e grifshave janë përhapur në çdo vend.

Grifshat nuk kanë më tepër parime se sa anëtarët e kongresit. Grifsha mund të gënjejë, mund të vjedhë, mund të mashtrojë, mund të tradhtojë, dhe katër nga të pesë zotimet, ajo do t'i përsëritë. Shenjtëria e një zotimi është diçka që nuk mund të hyjë në kokën e grifshës. Po ka dhe një tjetër; grifshat marrin më shumë zotime se minatorët.

Ju pandehni se edhe macet marrin zotime. Edh ato mund të marrin, po pa bëhu thirrje grifshave për një punë që kërkon të gjitha fuqitë e tyre, pastaj fol ç'është macja përpara tyre! Mos më flisni më, unë e di fare mirë këtë çështje. Po ka edhe një gjë tjetër. Për sa i përket qortimit të mirë, të urtë e të ngadalshëm, grifsha ua kalon të gjitha krijesave njerëzore dhe hyjnore.

Po grifsha bën gjithçka bën edhe njeriu. Ajo mund të qajë, mund të qeshë, mund të turpërohet, mund të arsyetojë, të bëjë plane dhe të bisedojë; ajo ka qejf të mbajë nëpër gojë, të bëjë skandale; ajo di të bëjë humor dhe e kupton kur bën marrëzira, ashtu siç e kupton dhe ti; ndofta më mirë. Tani do t'ju tregoj disa ngjarje të vërteta nga jeta e grifshave.

Kur fillova të kuptoj për herë të parë gjuhën e grifshave pa gabim, më ndodhi diçka interesante. Shtatë vjet më parë, njeriu i fundit përveç meje, u largua nga kjo krahinë. Ja ku është shtëpia e tij, qysh atëherë ka mbetur bosh; shtëpi prej trarësh me çati dhogash, vetëm një dhomë e asgjë tjetër pa tavan dhe pa pasur asgjë midis trarëve dhe dyshemesë.

Një të diel, kisha dalë e rrija përpara kasolles sime bashkë me macen; ngrohesha në diell, sodisja kodrat e bukura, dëgjoja vetëm shushurimën e fletëve të pemëve dhe mendohesha për familjen time atje larg në Shtetet, nga e cila nuk kisha marrë ndonjë lajm qysh prej trembëdhjetë vjetësh, kur një grifshë erdhi e qëndroi mbi atë shtëpinë kundrejt meje duke mbajtur në gojë një lende e më tha:
- Tungjatjeta; më duket se kam gjetur diçka.

Kur hapi gojën për të folur, lendja i ra nga goja dhe natyrisht u rrokullis tatëpjetë çatisë, po ajo s'çau kokë. E kishte mendjen te gjëja që kishte gjetur.

Ajo ishte një vrimë nyje në çati. Grifsha ktheu kokën mënjanë, mbylli një sy dhe syrin tjetër e vuri tek vrima, si nuse e lalës; pastaj vështroi tej këtej me sytë e saj të ndritshëm, bëri nja dy përpëlitje krahësh, - në shenjë kënaqësie, nënkuptohet, - dhe tha:

- Duket si vrimë, tamam si vrimë, më plaçin sytë në mos është vrimë. Pastaj ngriti edhe njëherë kokën dhe vështroi përsëri, vështronte me kujdes dhe me gëzim. Rrahu krahët, lojti bishtin dhe tha:

- Oh, jo nuk është ndonjë gjë e majme, kështu duket! S'paskam fat! Është tamam një vrimë e përsosur! Pastaj fluturoi e zbriti përposh, mori lenden, u ngjit sipër përsëri dhe e hodhi brenda në vrimë duke vajisur kokën nga prapa me një buzëqeshje hyjnore; në këtë kohë, shtangu befas në vend duke përgjuar, dhe nënqeshja e fytyrës iu shua pak nga pak duke u zëvendësuar me një shprehje habie. Pastaj tha: "Unë nuk e dëgjova të bjerë".

I vuri syrin vrimës përsëri dhe vështroi për një kohë të gjatë; doli nga ana tjetër e vrimës dhe i vuri syrin përsëri. E studioi një copë herë, pastaj filloi nga hollësitë, bariti rreth e rrotull vrimës dhe vëzhgoi përbrenda nga çdo pikë e rrethit. Asgjë. Qëndroi në majë të çatisë duke u menduar dhe pasi kruajti një çast kokën me këmbën e saj të djathtë, më në fund, tha:

- Është shumë e madhe për mua; do të jetë edhe shumë e thellë; unë nuk kam kohë të vij rrotull saj, më duhet të shkoj në punë; më duket se është mirë aty, prandaj po shkoj. Kështu fluturoi, solli një lende tjetër, e hodhi brenda në vrimë dhe u mundua ta shihte kur të binte përposh duke vënë syrin në vrimë me të shpejtë, po qe tepër vonë.

E mbajti syrin atje ndonjë minutë; pastaj ngriti kokën, psherëtiti e tha: "E humba; më duket se s'e marr dot vesh këtë punë; megjithatë do t'i përvishem edhe një herë". Solli edhe një lende tjetër dhe bëri çmos që ta shikonte kur binte brenda, por nuk mundi, e tha: "Të tillë vrimë nuk kam parë kurrë ndonjëherë; mendoje është krejtësisht vrimë e një lloji të ri". Pastaj filloi të zemërohet.

U mendua një copë herë duke baritur poshtë e lart mbi kulmin e çatisë, duke tundur kokën dhe duke murmuritur me vete; po ndjenjat e saj u tronditën menjëherë, u nxi në fytyrë dhe filloi të mallkojë. Nuk kam parë shpesë që të sillet n'atë mënyrë për një gjë kaq të vogël.

Bariti deri tek vrima, vështroi edhe një herë ndonjë minutë, pastaj tha: "Ti qenke një vrimë e thellë, e gjatë dhe e madhe, po unë kam vendosur të të mbush dhe më vraftë perëndia në mos kam për të të mbushur edhe sikur të më duhen njëqind vjet."

Sa tha këto, u zhduk fluturimthi. Nuk mund të kesh parë ndonjë zog, qysh kur ke lindur, që të punojë n'atë mënyrë. Iu shtrua punës si zezaku, dhe mënyra me të cilën i hidhte lendet brenda në vrimë për nja dy orë e gjysmë, ishte një nga pamjet më tërheqëse dhe më të çuditshme që kam parë. Nuk ndalonte as sa për t'i hedhur një sy vrimës, po vetëm i lëshonte dhe nisej për të marrë të tjera.

Më në fund, u kapit kaq shumë sa mezi lëvizte krahët. Erdhi edhe një herë, e kërrusur dhe e djersitur si një bardhak me akull, hodhi lenden në vrimë dhe tha: "Tani më duket se të mbusha!" Pastaj u ul për të parë. Më besoni, kur ngriti kokën përsëri ishte verdhur nga zemërimi e tha: "Kam hedhur aty brenda aq lende sa të ushqeja familjen për tridhjetë vjet dhe nuk shoh asnjë shenjë prej tyre".

Mezi mblodhi fuqitë e u zvarrit deri në kulm dhe mbështeti kurrizin pas oxhakut; pastaj mblodhi veten dhe filloi të qetësohet. Këtu pashë se ajo që më dukej mua në minierë si një poshtërim, qenkësh një parim themelor. Aty pari kaloi një grifshë tjetër, dhe kur e pa shoqen e saj që po kryente këtë punë, u kthye për të pyetur si shkonte.

E kapitura ia tregoi fill e për pe, duke i thënë: "Ja ku është vrima dhe në rast se nuk më beson mua, shko e shiko vetë". Kështu shoqja e saj vajti dhe e pa vetë, pastaj u kthye dhe tha: "Sa lende më the se ke hedhur brenda?"

- Jo më pak se dy ton - tha e rraskapitura. Grifsha tjetër vajti e vështroi përsëri. Dukej sikur nuk e bënte dot hesap, pastaj lëshoi një krakavitje të fortë dhe tri grifsha të tjera çatisën.

Ato të gjitha e shqyrtuan vrimën, e pyetën me radhë të rraskapiturën, e cila ua shpjegoi të gjithave, dhe e pleqësuan punën së bashku duke dhënë aq shumë mendime sa do të kishte dhënë edhe një grup njerëzish.

Pastaj thirrën grifsha të tjera. Thirrën aq shumë, sa i tërë vendi u mbush me grifsha. Duhej të ishin nja pesë mijë grifsha; të tilla krakavitje, shamata e mallkime, nuk kemi dëgjuar kurrë.

Çdo grifshë vinte syrin në vrimë dhe jepte nga një mendim më të ngatërruar se shoqja e mëparshme për të fshehtat e asaj vrime. Edhe shqyrtuan mirë e bukur edhe shtëpinë.

Dera ishte gjysmë e hapur, dhe një grifshë plakë shkoi më në fund e qëndroi mbi të duke vështruar përbrenda. Natyrisht, ajo e zbuloi menjëherë të fshehtën. Lendet ishin shpërndarë mbi dysheme. Ajo përpoqi krahët dhe lëshoi një krakavitje. "Ejani këtu", u tha. "Ejani të gjitha; ajo budallaçka qenka rraskapitur për të mbushur një shtëpi me lende".

Të gjitha u vërsulën tatëpjetë si një re dhe, duke qëndruar një nga një mbi derë, u shkulën së qeshuri kaq shumë për këtë budallallëk të shoqes së tyre, sa ranë njëra pas tjetrës përdhe të zalisura.

Më në fund, u vërvitën ndonjë orë rreth shtëpisë, mbi pullaz dhe nëpër pemët, duke cërcëritur rreth kësaj çështjeje, tamam si njerëz. Është e kotë pra të më thoni se grifshat nuk dinë të bëjnë shaka, unë i njoh më mirë. Dhe i mbaj mend mirë. Ato prunë këtu grifsha nga të gjitha anët e Shteteve të Bashkuara për të parë vrimën, gjatë tre muajve të verës. Prunë edhe zogj të tjerë.

Dhe të gjithë e panë atë, me përjashtim të një kukuvajke, e cila erdhi nga Nova Skotia për të vizituar Jo Semiten, dhe u kthye pa e parë. Ajo tha se atje s'ka asgjë për të qeshur. Po edhe në Jo Semite s'gjeti gjë për të qeshur.


_Marre nga Shekulli_

----------


## Diabolis

Mark Tueini mbi gruan e parë në Nevada

Banorët e vjetër tregojnë si, në njëfarë ngulimi në Nevada, lajmi u përhap herët në mëngjez se një grua kishte mbritur! Minatorët kishin parë një fustan basme varur përjashta një karroje poshtë në truallin e ngulimit  shenjë emigrantësh për matanë rrafshinave të mëdha. Secili shkoi atje poshtë, dhe një e thirrur u ngrit kur një fustan i vërtetë bona fide u zbulua të valëvitej në erë! Emigranti mashkull ishte i shfaqur. Minatorët thanë:
Nxirre atë përjashta!
Ai tha: Është gruaja ime, zotërinj  ajo është e sëmurë  ne jemi plaçkitur nga paratë, zahiretë, gjithçka, prej Indianëve  ne duam të pushojmë.
Nxirre atë përjashta! Ne duhet ta shohim atë!
Por zotërinj, e shkreta, ajo  
NXIRRE ATË PËRJASHTA!
Ai e nxorri atë përjashta, dhe ata tundën kapelat e tyre dhe ngritën lart tre brohoritje gjallëruese, dhe ata ju mblodhën përreth dhe e panë me ngulm, dhe prekën fustanin e saj, dhe dëgjuan zërin e saj me pamje burrash që dëgjojnë një kujtim më shumë se sa një realitet të pranishëmm  dhe pastaj ata mblodhën njëzet e pesë qindshe dollarë në ar dhe ja dhanë burrit, dhe tundën kapelat e tyre përsëri, dhe bënë dhe tre brohoritje të tjera, dhe shkuan në shtëpi të kënaqur.

----------


## Diabolis

Mark Tueini duke blerë dorashka në Gjiblartar

Një zonjë e re shumë e pashme në dyqan më ofroi një palë dorashka të kaltra. Unë nuk desha të kaltra, por ajo tha se ato do të duken shumë bukur në një dorë si imja. Vërejtja më preku ndjeshëm. Unë pashë vjedhurazi dorën time, dhe njëfarësoj mu duk thuajse një pjesë tërheqëse. Provova një dorashkë në dorën e majtë, dhe u skuqa njëçikë. Numri ishte dukshëm shumë i vogël për mua. Por unë u ndjeva i kënaqur kur ajo tha: 
Oh, kjo është tamam! ndonëse unë e dija që sqe e tillë.
E tërhiqja atë zellshëm, por ishte punë shkurajuese. Ajo tha:
Ah! E shoh që jeni stërvitur të vishni dorashka kecesh ndërsa disa zotërinj janë aq të ngathët ti venë ato.
Ishte përgëzimi i fundit që unë prisja. Unë vetëm kuptoja të futja përkyer rrethin lëkurëdreri. Bëra një përpjekje tjetër, dhe grisa dorashkën nga pikënisja e gishtit deri në pëllëmbë të dorës, dhe u përpoqa të fshihja të grisurën. Ajo vazhdonte përgëzimet e saj, dhe unë vazhdoja vendosmërinë time ti meritoja ato ose të vdisja.
Ah, ju paskeni pasur përvojë! (Ëhë, një të grisur në të poshtmen e dorës)
Këto janë tamam për ju, - dora juaj është shumë e vogël, - nëse grisen, sështë nevoja të paguani për to. (Atje ishte një e çarë mes për mes). Unë gjithmonë mund ta them kur një zotëri kupton si të veshë dorashka kecesh. Seç ka një hijeshi në të që vjen vetëm me durim të gjatë. (Ndërkohë, përpjekjet e mia bënë që gjithë kiçi i dorashkës të lëshohej siç thonë marinarët, dhe pastaj copa u shkëput përgjatë nyjeve, dhe asgjë më smbeti veç një shkatërrimi të trishtueshëm.) 
Unë isha shumë i mikluar ta bëja me dije dhe ta hidhja mallin në duart e engjëllit. Isha i përvëluar, zemëruar, hutuar, e ende i lumtur, por i urreja djemtë e tjerë që tregonin të tillë kureshtje përpirëse në sa ndodhte. Dëshiroja që ata të ishin në Xheriko. U ndjeva tmerr i poshtër kur thashë gëzueshëm:
Kjo njëra më bën shumë mirë; rri hijshëm. Unë e pëlqej një dorashkë që bën. Jo, pa merak, zonjë, pa merak; tjetrën do ta vë në rrugë. Këtu është ngrohtë.
Ishte ngrohtë. Ishte vendi më i ngrohtë ku kisha qënë ndonjëherë. Pagova faturën, dhe, ndërsa bëra përjashta me një përkulje magjepsëse, mendova se dallova një dritë në syrin e gruas që ishte lehtas ironike, dhe kur pashë mbrapsh që nga rruga, dhe ajo po qeshte me vete për këtë apo për atë, unë i thashë vetes, me sarkazëm turpëruese: Oh, sigurish; juve dini si të vishni dorashka kecesh, apo jo?  një gomar i vetëkënaqur, gati të lajkatohet sa të dalë mendsh nga çdo gocë që zgjedh ti hyjë mundimit ta bëjë këtë!
Dhe u përpoqa të kujtohesha përse hyra në shitore më së pari, dhe nëse mund të mos kthehesha të nesërmen për të përmbushur detyrën time fillestare.

----------


## Askusho

_(1835-1910)_

*Mark Twain* është pseudonimi i shkrimtarit amerikan Samuel Langhorne Clemens. Para se të bëhej shkrimtar punonte si tipograf, si pilot, si kërkues ari dhe gazetar. Pas botimit të librit të tij:  Të pafajshëm në dhé të huaj 1869, korri sukses të madh. Veprat e tij më të njohura janë: Në kërkim të belave 1872; Mosha e artë 1873; Aventurat e Tom Sojerit 1876; Princi dhe i varfëri 1882; Një Janki nga Konektikati në oborrin e mbret Arturit 1889; Uilsoni  kokëtrashë (1894).


*NJE NATE NE NJE HOTEL TE PARISIT*

*
Përktheu Vasil Premçi
*
E gjeta dhe hotelin ku shpresoja të kaloja një natë të qetë në Paris. Rreth mesnatës zhurmat e rrugës u fashitën dhe gati po më kaplonte një gjumë për shtatë palë qejfe, kur befas dëgjova një zhurmë të mistershme që smë la të mbyllja sytë. Një copë herë u vura në përgjim të saj. Me sa dukej, ndonjë tip i çuditshëm vallëzonte në dhomën mbi mua. Smë mbeti gjë tjetër veçse të prisja me durim që zhurma të heshtte vetë, pra, kur të mbaronte qejfi i atij tjetrit. Kështu, në pritje, do të kalonin edhe pesë minuta, të cilat mu dukën sikur sdo të mbaronin kurrë. Dëgjova sërish zvarritjen e këmbëve mbi kokën time. Vijoi një pauzë e shkurtër dhe pastaj diçka që u përplas me zhurmë në dysheme. 
- Ja, përsëri miku atje lart, me siguri po heq çizmet nga këmba. Dhe ndoshta, falë Zotit, shpresoj ti japë fund kërcimit të tij të hareshëm!
Heshtja vijoi fare pak, sepse u dëgjua sërish një goditje tjetër mbi dysheme.
- Duket se po provon të kërcejë me njërën çizme, - thashë me vete.
Akoma dhe një pauzë që u ndoq nga një goditje tjetër mbi dysheme.
- Tani që e hoqi edhe çizmen tjetër, do tia këpusë gjumit, - hamendësova shpirtlehtësuar.
Por nuk ndodhi kështu. Sërish atje lart u dëgjua ajo zhurma e njohur.
- Çdreqin bën ende tani që ka hequr të dy çizmet?! Mos vallë provon të kërcejë me pantofla? Vazhdoi dhe një pauzë tjetër, e shoqëruar nga goditjet e zakonshme mbi dysheme, me një lloj ritmi të mbytur. Dreqi ta hajë, mos vallë kishte mbathur dy palë çizme njëra mbi tjetrën?! Kështu, për më shumë se një orë, ai magjistar i fantaksur vazhdoi të zvarriste këmbët atje lart dhe të hiqte prej tyre një numër çizmesh të pambarimta, derisa ky numër mbërriti shifrën njëzetepesë, duke ma bërë kokën daulle.
Mend po më luante tepeleku i kokës. Mora pistoletën dhe me kujdes e pa zhurmë, u ngjita në katin lart. Por ajo që pashë atje e kalonte habinë time: Miku im ishte ulur në mes të një ushtrie këpucësh të hedhura në dysheme dhe po i jepte shkëlqim njërës prej tyre. Për mua tani çdo gjë ishte e qartë: Komshiu im ndoshta nuk kishte kërcyer kurrë ndonjëherë në jetën e tij. Ishte lustraxhiu i hotelit, i përqendruar tërë sy e veshë në punën e tij të zakonshme.

----------


## Askusho

*
Përktheu Ben Meçe*


*GJALPI NËN KAPELE*


Një natë të ftohtë dimri, dyqanxhiu i fshatit, po mbyllte dyqanin. Doli jashtë në dëborë për t'i vënë drynin dritares, kur pa klientin e fundit të mbetur brenda, të rrëmbente një copë të madhe gjalpi dhe ta fshehte poshtë kapeles.
Nuk kaloi as një qime kohe ndërmjet asaj që pa dhe idesë së hakmarrjes që i lindi në kokë. 
«Ej, Seth!» i foli duke tërhequr nga brenda derën e dyqanit.
Burri me emrin Seth nuk e dha veten. Dyqanxhiu i hodhi dorën në qafë dhe duke shkundur këpucët nga dëbora i tha:
«Ulu i dashur Seth! Ku do shkosh në këtë të ftohtë? Ulu të pimë një ponç të nxehtë!»
Sethi nuk donte në fillim. Gjalpi nën kapele i shkaktonte njëfarë ankthi se mos tjetri e zbulonte, por edhe ideja e një gote ponçi të nxehtë nuk ishte e keqe. Dyqanxhiu i futi krahun dhe e uli në një stol afër sobës, mbas disa arkave me mall, në mënyrë që tjetri të mos kishte mundësi të shpëtonte. Hapi sobën dhe i futi dru të tjerë.
«Të pimë një ponç të nxehtë Seth, ndryshe ky dimër ka për të na i ngrirë kockat»
Zjarri i sobës kishte filluar të shkrinte gjalpin. Sethi ndjente se po i lageshin flokët. U ngrit në këmbë, duke i thënë tjetrit se duhet të largohej pasi në shtëpi po e prisnin.
«Prit të kthejmë një gotë, pastaj do ikim. Do të të tregoj një histori Seth» i tha dyqanxhiu duke e detyruar tjetrin të ulej përsëri.
«Ёshtë shumë nxehtë këtu!» foli nëpër dhëmbë hajduti, duke kërkuar të çohej.
«Ulu e më shoqëro! Mos e merr me ngut!»
«Kam punë. Do u jap lopëve për të ngrënë, pastaj duhet të çaj edhe dru»
«Nuk bën burri kështu për një gotë. Ulu të them e lëri lopët rehat! Më dukesh pak i shqetësuar? Rri i qetë!» i tha dyqanxhiu, duke mbushur gotat.
Pastaj ciku gotën me atë të Sethin duke i thënë:
«Ktheje menjëherë! Rrëshqet poshtë si gjalpi, ky ponç i uruar.»
Hajduti e pa me dyshim. Avulli i mbuloi fytyrën, ndërsa gjalpi filloi ti rridhte nga flokët duke lagur shaminë rreth qafës. Tjetri vazhdonte të ngrinte dolli, ndërsa ky e kishte mbyllur gojën, më keq se një memec.
«Çfarë ke Seth, mos nuk ndihesh mirë?» e pyeti dyqanxhiu kur rrëketë e gjalpit i kishin pushtuar fytyrën. 
«Hiqe kapelen po qe se ke vapë! Ma jep mua!»
«Jo!» u përgjigj Sethi i irrituar. «Duhet të iki. Më lër të largohem!»
Një katarakt gjalpi i shkrirë i zbriti nga mjekra duke u varur poshtë nëpër xhaketë, për t'u përplasur pastaj mbi këpucë.
«Po mirë o Seth.Ik! Nuk të mbaj me pahir. Natën e mirë!»
Teksa tjetri largohej, dyqanxhiu e thirri prapë.
«Seth! Shakaja që të bëra vlen tetëmbëdhjetë lekë: kështu që jemi barazim me gjalpin që më vodhe dhe e fute në kapele»

----------


## Askusho

*Përktheu Ben Meçe*

*Ditari i Adamit*  

*E hënë*
Kjo kafshë e re me flokë të gjatë po fillon të ma shpifi. E kam gjithmonë nëpër këmbë dhe më ndjek ngado. S' më pëlqen. Nuk jam mësuar të jem vetë i dytë. Mbase këput qafën e ikën me kafshët e tjera! 
Sot, moti është me re. Fryn erë nga Lindja. Presim reshje. Pse thashë presim?  Kush pret?  Ne Ne. Ku e peshkova këtë fjalë... Tani po më kujtohet. E përdor kafsha e re.


*E martë*
Eksplorova  ujëvarën e madhe. Është gjëja më e bukur e mbarë çifligut, ma do mendja. Kafsha e re e quan "Ujëvara e Niagarës"  Nuk kuptoj me ç'arsye. Është thjesht kapriço dhe budallallëk. Unë nuk  arrij t'u vë emra gjërave, sepse e bën vetëm kafsha e re, me ç'do gjë që i del përpara, pa më dhënë as kohë për të kundërshtuar. Dhe gjithmonë me të njëjtin pretekst: ngjan si kjo e ngjan si ajo. Marrim për shembull një zog të madh që fluturon mbi kokat tona: Ajo e quan Dodo. Thotë, se kushdo që do ta shihte, do t'i vinte menjëherë në mendje fjala  Dodo. Dhe prandaj ky zog duhet të mbajë këtë emër. Më ka ardhur në majë të hundës duke u nxehur me të, po është e kotë! Dodo!? Më përshtatet më shumë mua ky emër, se sa zogut të madh! 

*E mërkurë*
Ndërtova një strehë për  tu mbrojtur nga shiu, por e pamundur  ta gëzoj në paqe. Kafsha e re hyri, si gjithmonë, pa leje. Kur vendosa  ta përzë, derdhi ujë nga dy brimat që i shërbejnë për të parë, dhe mandej e fshiu me kurrizin e putrës duke lëshuar  një tingull siç bëjnë edhe disa nga shtazët e tjera kur pikëllohen. Do dëshiroja  të mos dinte të fliste! Flet gjithmonë, gjithmonë. Kjo mund të duket  fyerje e rëndomtë, ose akuzë kundër kafshës së shkretë, por nuk është kështu. Nuk kam dëgjuar kurrë deri tani zë njeriu, dhe çdo tingull i ri dhe i çuditshëm, që prish heshtjen solemne të kësaj vetmie përrallore, më ofendon veshët. Është  vetëm stonaturë. E kam edhe shumë afër, pas shpine! Një herë në një krah e një herë në tjetrin. Nuk jam mësuar me tinguj të tillë kaq afër. 

*E premte*
Pavarësisht përpjekjeve të mia, mania e saj për të vënë emra, nuk ka të sosur. Kisha gjetur një emër  të bukur  fare për çifligun, melodioz dhe që i ngjiste aq mirë. KOPSHTI I EDENIT e kisha quajtur. Vazhdoj ta quaj kështu privatisht, por jo më në publik. Kafsha e re thotë se është gjithë pyje e shkëmbinj dhe se nuk ka fare pamjen e një kopshti. Thotë se ka më shumë pamjen e një parku dhe (pa më konsultuar, si gjithmonë) i ka vënë një emër të ri: PARKU I UJËVARËS  SË  NIAGARËS. Më duket me plot kuptimin e fjalës, prepotencë. Ja, ka vendosur edhe një parullë: MOS SHKELNI BARIN 
Jeta ime nuk është më e lumtur si dikur.

*E shtunë*
Kafsha e re ha shumë fruta. Jam i sigurt se shumë shpejt ne kemi për të  mbaruar të gjitha rezervat ushqimore. Ja, prapë fjala ne. Edhe pse e përdor qenia e çuditshme, duke e dëgjuar kaq shpesh po bëhet edhe imja.           
Shumë mjegull sot në mëngjes. Me mjegull, unë nuk dal. Kurse kafsha e re, po. Del në çfarëdo moti, dhe çapitet kudo me këmbët e llangosura nga balta. Dhe flet fletflet.
Ishte aq bukur e qetë këtu, dikur!

*E dielë*
Kaloi, më në fund. Kjo ditë po bëhet gjithmonë e më e mërzitshme. Nëntorin që shkoi u zgjodh e u vu mënjanë, si ditë pushimi. Gjashtë ditë pushim në javë i kisha tani u shtua dhe kjo.
Sot në mëngjes, gjeta kafshën e re, duke gjuajtur me gurë, për të shkundur mollët  nga  pema e ndaluar.

*E hënë*
Kafsha e re thotë se emri i saj është Eva. Në rregull. Këtu nuk kam kundërshtim. Ajo thotë se duhet ta thërras me këtë emër, kur dua që të vijë. Si emër nuk më duket I keq. Ka rrumbullakësi dhe  mund të përsëritet pa vështirësi.
Kafsha thotë se nuk është kafshë por njeri . Nuk dua t'ia di. Sikur të ikte në punë të vet e të mos i dëgjoja më zërin do të më bënte një nder.

*E martë*
E ka mbushur çifligun me emra të pakuptimtë dhe udhëzime gati-gati ofendues.
_Këtej, për te burimi
                 Nga kjo anë, për te ishulli i dhive
                 Shpella e erërave nga ky drejtim
_
Thotë se ky park do të  bëhej një vend shumë i këndshëm turistik veror,  sikur të kishte klientelë. Vend turistik veror, një shpikje tjetër nga të sajat! Fjalë, vetëm fjalë pa kuptim. Është më mirë të mos e pyes. Di vetëm të flasë, por nuk di ti shpjegojë gjërat. 

*E premte*
Ka filluar të më përgjërohet që të mos hidhem nga Ujëvara. Nuk e kuptoj çtë keqe ka? Ajo thotë se e zë frika. Unë jam hedhur gjithmonë. Rreziku i aventurës dhe freskia e ujit më pëlqejnë. Ma do mendja se ujëvarat  janë krijuar për këtë punë. Me sa di, nuk duhen për tjetër gjë, dhe një arsye e kanë pse janë. Ajo thotë se janë bërë vetëm për panoramë, sikurse rinocerontët dhe mastodontët. Zbrita nga mali nëpër ujërat e ujëvarës brenda një fuçie;  ajo jo. E përsërita këtë gjë në një govatë, duke u afruar atje ku uji bie me rrëmbim; ajo prapë jo. Notova përmes vorbullave nga burimi deri poshtë, në mes të rrymave të ujit, me kostumin tim prej gjetheje fiku, i cili edhe mu gris; ajo prapë jo. Vetëm ankesa të mërzitshme për ekstravagancën time. Më pengon në çdo gjë. Kam nevojë të ndërroj ajër.

*E shtune*
Të martën që shkoi, natën, u arratisa. Eca dy ditë e dy net. Ndërtova një strehë tjetër në një vend të fshehtë, duke u munduar të fshija gjurmët e lëna me sa munda. Më gjeti. Më zbuloi me ndihmën e një shtaze që ka zbutur dhe e quan ujk. Erdhi dhe me atë zërin e saj ankues, e duke nxjerrë ujë nga brimat që i duhen për të parë, më shkatërroi planin. U detyrova të kthehem mbrapsht me të. Kam për të emigruar prapë, shumë shpejt, sapo të më paraqitet rasti.     
 Ajo vazhdon të merret me një sërë marrëzish, ku mes të tjerash, studimi i arsyeve pse kafshët e quajtura luanë dhe tigra ushqehen me bar dhe lule,ndërsa sipas saj, nga  tipi i dhëmbëve që zotërojnë, duhet të hanë njeri-tjetrin. Kjo është marrëzi, sepse po ta bënin vërtet do të thotë të vriten, dhe vrasja do të thotë vdekje. Vdekja, me sa më kanë thënë, nuk njihet akoma në Park. Nën një këndvështrim tjetër do të quhej  mëkat.

*E dielë*
Kaloi, më në fund.

*E hënë*
Besoj se e kam kuptuar se përse shërben java:  të jep kohë të marrësh veten nga lodhja e së dielës. Më duket goxha ide                               Ajo është kacavarur përsëri mbi pemë. E përzura poshtë me gurë. Tha se nuk e shihte njeri. Fakti që nuk e sheh njeri i duket  justifikim i mjaftueshëm për të kryer veprime plot rreziqe. Fjala justifikim, sa herë që e përdor unë, asaj i ngjall admirimin, bile edhe një zili të brendshme. Jo për mburrje, po është fjalë për kokë të fjalës.

*E enjte* 
Ajo më tha se është krijuar me një brinjë e shkulur nga trupi im. Kjo, të thuash është e dyshimtë, është shumë pak. Mua nuk më mungon asnjë brinjë . Tani po e grin meraku për një zog të zi që i ka ngjitur emrin "korb". Thotë se bari i bën dëm. Ka frikë se nuk ka për tu rritur. Është e bindur se korbi është krijuar për tu ushqyer me mish të ngordhur. Korbi duhet të përshtatet me atë që ka. Nuk mund të kthejmë përmbys gjithë sistemin për t'i bërë qejfin një korbi.

*E shtunë*
Dje po pispillosej në ujërat e pellgut dhe ra bëlldum brenda. Nuk është hera e parë. Në vend të merakoset se edhe për pak u mbyt, thotë se nuk ishte ndodhi e këndshme. U shqetësua për kafshët që jetojnë në ujë. Kishte frikë mos i kishte shtypur. I quan peshq, sepse vazhdon tu vërë emra edhe gjërave që s'kanë nevojë dhe që po t'i thërrasësh në emër, nuk të binden aspak, po asaj nga një vesh i hyn e nga tjetri i del. E ka kokën shkëmb. Mbrëmë mbushi krahët me peshq dhe i hodhi në krevatin tim për ti mbajtur ngrohtë. I shikoja me vëmendje, po nuk mu dukën edhe aq të kënaqur. Më të qetë se sa në ujë ndoshta. Sa të bjerë mbrëmja do i hedh jashtë. Nuk kam ndërmend të fle edhe një natë tjetër me peshqit në krevat. Le që janë të ftohtë e ta shpifin kur të ngjiten në trup.

*E dielë*
Kaloi, më në fund.

*E martë*
Tani e ka zënë me një gjarpër. Kafshët e  tjera kanë rënë rehat se i luajti mendsh me ato eksperimentet që bënte me ta. Kam rënë rehat edhe unë, sepse gjarpri flet dhe po kënaqen të dy duke biseduar.

*E premte*
Ajo thotë se gjarpri e këshillon të hajë nga frutat e pemës së ndaluar. I thotë se po hëngri, do provojë një eksperiencë aq të bukur, sa edhe fisnike, dhe ka për të njohur gjëra që deri tani nuk njihen. I thashë se do të ketë edhe një rezultat krejt të kundërt: shfaqjen e vdekjes në këtë botë kaq magjepse. Sikur ta dija që bëra gabim. Më mirë ta kisha mbajtur gojën kyçur. Pa dashur i dhashë një ide. I dhashë idenë se si mund të shpëtojë korbin e sëmurë, e t'u garantojë mish të freskët luanëve dhe tigrave  depresë. E këshillova të rrinte larg prej asaj peme. Ajo, si zakonisht, jo. Parashikoj rreziqe të mëdha. Kam për të ikur që këtu.

*E mërkurë*
Kalova disa ditë jo të këndshme. U largova më në fund. Galopova mbi një kalë për një natë të tërë pa pushim, me shpresën që të dilja nga Parku dhe të fshihesha në ndonjë vend tjetër, para se të fillonin rreziqet.  Kishte rreth një orë që kishte dalë diellit dhe gjendesha në një fushë të madhe të blertë. Një fushë me mijëra kafshë nga më të ndryshmet. Disa kullosnin, të tjera loznin siç bëjnë kafshët, të tjera akoma flinin e shulloheshin. Papritur shpërtheu një stuhi britmash e klithmash. Nuk vonoi shumë dhe fusha u kthye në një kasaphanë ku kafshët filluan të shqyenin e të hanin njëra-tjetrën. E kuptova menjëherë ç'kishte ndodhur. Eva kishte ngrënë frutin dhe për rrjedhojë, vdekja kishte bërë hyrjen e saj në këtë botë . 
Tigrat po gllabëronin kalin, dhe edhe pse u bërtisja, nuk më bindeshin më si më parë. Do të kishin përlarë edhe mua, po të kisha ndenjur. Ja dhashë vrapit me të katërta Gjeta këtë vend, jashtë Parkut, dhe dy ditët e para nuk mu duk edhe aq i keq. Pas dy ditësh, si për habinë time, u ndesha ballë për ballë me Evën.  Më zbuloi edhe këtu. Më zbuloi dhe filloi menjëherë me lajthitjet e saja. Vendin e quajti Tonowanda. Të them të drejtën nuk më erdhi edhe aq keq. Këtu ka pak fruta dhe ajo solli shumë nga ato të pemës së ndaluar. Hëngra pa u menduar shumë. Më kishte marrë uria! E di që u solla  kundër parimeve të mia, por mendoj se parimet vlejnë vetëm kur e ke barku plot . Ishte veshur e pispillosur me gjethe e degë dhe, kur e pyeta se ç'kuptim kishte kjo veshje anormale, dhe sidomos kur ia hoqa e  ia flaka përdhe, qeshi tërë nervozizëm dhe u skuq nga turpi. S'kisha parë ndonjëherë  njeri të qeshte ashtu dhe të skuqej nga turpi. Më tha se shumë shpejt kisha për ta kuptuar përsenë e atij prezantimi. Edhe pse kisha akoma uri e lashë mollën përgjysmë (padyshim molla më e mirë që kisha provuar duke pasur parasysh që nuk është stinë mollësh) dhe iu drejtova me egërsi duke i dhënë urdhër të shkonte dhe të merrte mollë të tjera e të hiqte dorë nga sjellje të tilla prej karagjozeje. U bind, dhe fshehtazi e pa bërë zë u afruam te fusha ku kishte ndodhur kasaphana kafshërore. Morëm disa lëkura e i kërkova të na  bënte nja dy kostume që ti kishim për të dalë. Nuk janë shumë komodë por, janë elegantë dhe dihet që në veshje eleganca ka rëndësi. Po vë re se, tani që humba pronat, se jeta ime do të ishte shumë monotone pa të. Edhe diçka tjetër: këtej e tutje duhet të punojmë për të jetuar, kështu që Eva më nevojitet. Ajo do punojë ndërsa unë do jem mbikqyrsi.

*Dhjetë ditë më vonë*
Më akuzon se jam unë shkaku i fatkeqësisë. Thotë me sinqeritet e bindje të plotë se, ishte gështenja, dhe jo molla, fruta i ndaluar, sipas gjarprit.  Atëherë unë jam i pafajshëm, i thashë, se nuk kam ngrënë gështenja. Tha se, sipas gjarprit gështenja ka kuptim figurativ dhe do të thotë "dëshirë e shprehur me shaka". U bëra dyllë i verdhë kur dëgjova këtë shpjegim. Shpesh herë kisha shprehur shumë dëshira, ashtu kot, për të shtyrë kohën. Më pyeti nëse kjo kishte ndodhur edhe në momentin e katastrofës. Isha i detyruar ta pranoja, pasi kisha shprehur megjithmend një dëshirë në atë moment. Dëshira ishte në lidhje me ujëvarën, pak a shumë e tillë: "Sa bukur do të ishte sikur i tërë uji të binte përnjëherësh poshtë"  Pak sekonda më vonë kisha menduar të kundërtën: "Do ishte më bukur akoma sikur i gjithë uji të ngjitej përnjëherësh lartë". U shkula së qeshuri me vete tek mendoja këto gjëra, kur, fare papritur, natyra u tërhoq mënjanë për tia lënë vendin luftës dhe vdekjes. U detyrova t'ia mbathja për të shpëtuar jetën. "Ja" shpërtheu ajo në triumf, "Tekstualisht këtë më tha gjarpri, bile të njëjtat fjalë që përmende ti. I thonë Gështenja e Parë dhe është e vjetër sa bota" vazhdoi ajo. Pra qenka faji im. Qenkam unë ai që duhem ndëshkuar. Ku shkova dhe mendova ato gjëra! 

*Një vit më vonë*
Ja kemi vënë emrin Kain. Ajo e gjeti kur unë kisha shkuar të ngrija gracka buzë lumit Erie. E gjeti në pyll nja dy kilometra larg shpellës sonë. Ndoshta mund të kenë qenë katër kilometra, nuk është se ajo e mban mend mirë. Na ngjan pak neve dhe mund të jetë i të njëjtës racë. Kështu mendon ajo. Për mua e ka gabim. Nuk ka mundësi, është shumë i vogël. Besoj se  është një lloj kafshe e re. Peshk ndoshta, edhe pse kam pak dyshim, pasi kur e futa në ujë, për ta provuar, në vend të notonte po mbytej. Ajo u hodh brenda dhe e nxori para se të përfundoja eksperimentin  im. Unë vazhdoj të jem i bindur se ai është peshk, por për atë nuk ka shumë rëndësi dhe nuk më lejon të bëj prova të tjera. Këtë nuk arrij ta kuptoj. Ardhja e krijesës ka ndërruar mënyrën e jetesës së saj duke i hequr dëshirën e eksperimentimit. Harxhon më shumë kohë me të se me gjithë kafshët e tjera dhe nuk di ta shpjegoj përsenë. Është konfuze, e tregon çdo sjellje e saj. Ndonjëherë e mban peshkun në krahë për tërë natën, teksa ai i gjori ankohet  për t'u kthyer në ujë. Në këto raste i del ujë nga vrimat që i shërbejnë për të parë dhe e  godet lehtë  në kurriz. Pastaj  nxjerr tinguj nga goja për ti tërhequr vëmendjen. Nuk e kam parë kurrë të sillet kështu me asnjë peshk tjetër dhe fakti më preokupon shumë. E kishte zakon të nxirrte në xhiro tigrat e vegjël, kur ishim akoma në pronat që humbëm, por dilte thjesht për të luajtur dhe asnjëherë nuk mbaj mend ti qëllonte nga kurrizi kur këtyre u shkonte ushqimi keq.

----------


## shoku_tanku

C'mu kujtuan aventurat e Tom Sojerit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Askusho

Pershendetje Tanku  :buzeqeshje:

----------

